
Facebook drops PR firm after revelation of anti-Soros campaign - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/facebook-dumps-conservative-pr-shop-that-circulated-anti-soros-research/
======
s9w
> The revelation has infuriated liberals who admire Soros and consider
> criticism of him to be anti semitic.

Criticism of the actions of a jew is not antisemitism. Also, there is hardly a
more biased group than the ADL.

edit: So this was flagged, okay :D

~~~
dtornabene
I was going to take the time to post a thoughtful response, along with links,
but I see that you're a defeneder of Gab, a white supremacist website that
masquerades as a free speech community. Good luck with that. I will note its a
bit rich to push this line less than a month after Soros and a whole bunch of
other people got mail bombs, and a few weeks after the largest mass causalty
event targeting Jews in America, the latter of which launched off of Gab.

~~~
thepangolino
I’m not one to respond with memes and image macros but I thing this is
relevant: [https://m.imgur.com/jPm4DBC](https://m.imgur.com/jPm4DBC)

